# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my 120L tank



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

from the side

front view

http://grm.m.walla.co.il/briefcase/00f3/y/z/g/u/y/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/r/200312191033026779/200403032231499431/ori_186.jpg

my madadascariensis


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

from the side

front view

http://grm.m.walla.co.il/briefcase/00f3/y/z/g/u/y/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/r/200312191033026779/200403032231499431/ori_186.jpg

my madadascariensis


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

austeralis

and last one for now


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Nice pictures.

Could you tell us a bit more about your setup (light, water parameters, substrate, fertilizers, CO2)?

Thanks,
Sven


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

sure sven 
light - 2*18w grow lux
18w nirox moon - cheap blue chinease bulb
2*39 w t5 osram 860
water - ph around 6.4 , kh 4
substrate - soil from my garden mixed with peat 1 cm
quartz gravel - 6cm
elos - 1cm
fert - diy - my personal mixing
co2 - dupla reg. + my home made glass spiral defuser


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks for your answer!

What water parameters are you trying to keep?
NO3, PO4, pH, KH, GH,...


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Looks good! I like it. How big a tank is this?


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

its 82 cm*42 cm * 45 cm


----------



## feefeefish (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful tank! What id your fishie population?


----------

